# Touching



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

My wife wants nothing to do with me I can't even touch her arm without her saying stop leave me alone and she talks to someone online that she calls her husband


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

On the average day, how much personal space is she allowed to herself? 

Sometimes a wife is also a mom to children that tend to be very needy and want to be hugged all the time. Or a wife can have a career that involves helping care for people all day long that are rather needy emotionally or professionally. At the end of the day, she might need some personal space to decompress and want you to help her with that.


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

badsanta said:


> On the average day, how much personal space is she allowed to herself?
> 
> Sometimes a wife is also a mom to children that tend to be very needy and want to be hugged all the time. Or a wife can have a career that involves helping care for people all day long that are rather needy emotionally or professionally. At the end of the day, she might need some personal space to decompress and want you to help her with that.


Hi


badsanta said:


> On the average day, how much personal space is she allowed to herself?
> 
> Sometimes a wife is also a mom to children that tend to be very needy and want to be hugged all the time. Or a wife can have a career that involves helping care for people all day long that are rather needy emotionally or professionally. At the end of the day, she might need some personal space to decompress and want you to help her with that.


No kids all day alone online with others chatting


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Phalkon said:


> Hi
> 
> No kids all day alone online with others chatting


She has a online husband spends all her time with him she does not see that as cheating because it is not actually physical


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

So let him support her and deal with her for real. Send her to him. Divorce her and find someone who cares about you and is into _you_!


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Married but Happy said:


> So let him support her and deal with her for real. Send her to him. Divorce her and find someone who cares about you and is into _you_!


I have tried to do that I offered to pay for her trip to be with him many times she don't believe in a divorce


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Phalkon said:


> I have tried to do that I offered to pay for her trip to be with him many times she don't believe in a divorce


Seriously, it does NOT matter that she does not believe in divorce, as long as you are willing to divorce her. Only if you live somewhere that divorce is almost legally impossible would you be stuck in this non-marriage. And why are you encouraging this nonsense? Just be done with her. I was joking about sending her off, but she'll go on her own (or somewhere else) once you file for divorce.


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Married but Happy said:


> Seriously, it does NOT matter that she does not believe in divorce, as long as you are willing to divorce her. Only if you live somewhere that divorce is almost legally impossible would you be stuck in this non-marriage. And why are you encouraging this nonsense? Just be done with her. I was joking about sending her off, but she'll go on her own (or somewhere else) once you file for divorce.


I can't afford it to pay for her after a divorce plus she has a gun and is willing to use it I am backed in a corner with nothing to do she even called the cops on me because I touched her pillow and got taken from my own home for that since then she calls them anytime she get upset and I am always the one that has to leave because I am a male and she is female


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Move out, get a restraining order, and file for divorce. It sounds like you have plenty of excuses to do nothing, so what do you want from us?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Do you get along at all otherwise, or is she done with you and just hasn't done anything about it yet? Because it doesn't sound good. It sounds like she's looking for your replacement and is def not into sex with you. Not sure what she's waiting for if this is where she is at. She needs to get two jobs and move out .


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Do you get along at all otherwise, or is she done with you and just hasn't done anything about it yet? Because it doesn't sound good. It sounds like she's looking for your replacement and is def not into sex with you. Not sure what she's waiting for if this is where she is at. She needs to get two jobs and move out .


It's not just sex she does not want me to touch her in anyway


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It sounds like the relationship is over. I asked you if you were getting along otherwise. She must be really unhappy and I know you must be. How long have you not been getting along?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

You're making excuses. 

You know where you stand with her and you know how things are and how they are going to be. 

Your choices are either live with it or take the steps and pay the fees for what it will take to walk away. 
Either choice is going to involve velcroing your balls back on and getting a spine.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Phalkon said:


> It's not just sex *she does not want me to touch her in anyway*


That is a HUGE hint that your relationship is OVER! 

Take that hint and end the marriage.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think you will have an excuse for everything. You are where you are because you will not do anything about it ... it is that simple


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok yes I am a loser and sh!tty that is why I can't get anyone else and also why I end up dealing with what I do I wish I could be strong enough to just leave and confident enough to try to meet someone else but that's not something I am able to do at this time


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

You can't change her.

You can only change yourself. Start with small steps.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

You can’t expect change unl so you are the one who takes it....if you think she is unstable then turn the gun into the police, if you can’t afford a divorce than start in house separation and start dating because let’s face it what you are doing now ain’t working


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't know what is missing in your story. I only know the police don't make people leave their home just because they touched a pillow. They make people leave because they are being antagonistic or threatening or abusive or whatever.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Phalkon said:


> Ok yes I am a loser and sh!tty that is why I can't get anyone else and also why I end up dealing with what I do I wish I could be strong enough to just leave and confident enough to try to meet someone else but that's not something I am able to do at this time


Well you don't have someone now. So don't worry about meeting someone else until you've dumped this someone. She doesn't respect you or have any kind of relationship with you. You say you can't afford her in divorce but you are paying for all of her now. Talk to a lawyer to find out reasonable expectations in a divorce then file. 

Your life can only get better.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Phalkon said:


> Ok yes I am a loser and sh!tty that is why I can't get anyone else and also why I end up dealing with what I do I wish I could be strong enough to just leave and confident enough to try to meet someone else but that's not something I am able to do at this time


Stop worrying about meeting someone new. Figure out how to be free first and enjoy your life again. Why do you need a wife who does not care about you?


----------

